# Halos entfernen



## d-braun (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei mich in die Welt der Fotografie einzuarbeiten und experimentiere aktuell mit HDR herum. Die HDRs erstelle ich mit Photomatix. Die Nachbearbeitung erfolgt mich Photoshop. Beim Erstellen der HDRs entstehen oft störende Halos.

Wie kann ich diese Halos am besten entfernen? Im Anhang ist mal ein extremes Beispiel.

MFG


----------



## Sprint (21. Oktober 2010)

Entfernen ist da der verkehrte Ansatz. Besser ist es, sie erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen. Diese Halos sind typisch für überzogene HDR Einstellungen. Da hilft nur, mit den Reglern zu spielen und eine vernünftige Kombination herauszufinden. Vielleicht hilft es auch, wenn mehrere Fotos mit geringeren Unterschieden verwendet werden.


----------

